# ????? lanterns while catfishing ???????



## tcba1987

i fish with a good buddy of mine who absolutely hates it when i turn the lantern on at dark when we are catfishing. problem is i cant see worth a darn in the dark. the question i have is this ................do you think using a lantern scares away the big cats ??? he says it scares them off , that its like turning the sun on at night and it bothers them what do you all think ???


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Get one of those LED/Xenon headlamps. Use it only when you have to. Another good one is called a Bil-Lite (www.bil-lite.com) that has a spring clip, goes on your pocket, hat, box...


----------



## Rod&Reel

Only problem I can see with that bil-lite would be that it takes the expensive batterys. Well that and it looks like it just doesn't get all that bright, but I can't really tell from the pics. I don't catfish (to boring and reqiures no skill compaired to bass fishing), but did as a kid. I used a lantarn all the time and never had a problem with not catching cats.


----------



## Cat Mazter

I keep my Lantern on the Lowest setting or Off while on the Boat, On a good Moon Lit nite I can see my Lines just fine. I have not noticed a differance with a Latern on or Off, Im always catching Big Fish. But for me Personaly the Darker the Better. 

Im thinking of going with Black Light's on the Side of my Boat for next year, Anyone use them ? And how well can you see with them ? 

Cat Mazter


----------



## soua0363

I have never had a problem with laterns while catfishing and I have been doing it for 15+ years. I really don't think it scares them away, it probably attracts them as the light attract bugs and the bugs die and fall into the water, bluegills or bait fish comes comes to get the bugs and the cats follow to where there is abundant food (bluegills or bait fish). I could be wrong but its my theory. Another reason why I don't think it scares them away is that I cast out away from where my latern is at and there is no way my little latern can produce enough light to light anything 20+ yards away.


----------



## dip

not sure as to whether the lite affects the cats but it sure affects my nite vision. too many things to watch to be blinded by the lite! mazter: blacklites illuminate florescent line to where it looks like telephone wire! highly recommended altho i still prefer to set up to where i use moonlite or white clouds to make my rods stand out.


----------



## M.Magis

> reqiures no skill compaired to bass fishing


I didn't realize it took skill to toss a spinnerbait at a stick.  Or better yet, just a bare shoreline.


----------



## flathunter

I have caught my biggest flatheads in the daytime, a 50 and 40 -lb fish..So I doubt the lantern bothers them.


----------



## Stinkbait

Gather enough bait for a night of fishing for flatheads (large live bait that you caught on hook & line), scout out the water for proper big fish habittat. Then have every muscle, sinew and tendon in your upper body stretched out as that 40 lber tries to make a run for the moon. Oh yeah, then comes the task of landing it in knee deep mud. NAHHHH, takes no skill at all


----------



## RiverRat

NOPE i dont night fish with a lanter for BIG cats..smaller ones, yea use a lantern.

Go to Wal-Mart and buy the energizer LED head lamp for $12..has a white LED and a red LED......it will make night fish much better(just dont shine it accrossed the water..geez..lol)

As for the other unknowlegable comment i read by a certain someone.....man i REALLY wish i could comment on that one but i wont!!!

Scott


----------



## katfish

> (to boring and reqiures no skill compaired to bass fishing),


Anybody can do it  

Maybe it requires more skill than you are capable of understanding  

When bassmasters dredge up my lines while looking at me and then tell me they didn't realize that I was fishing. I tell them it is an honest mistake that I am often confused with someone just sitting on a bank looking at rods.

You won't see catmen buzzing boats around where people are bass fishing.

I digress.

Lanterns do not influence channel cats one way or another.

Flatheads however are spooked by unnatural lights. Proof of this will be coming shortly as Magis and I attempt night video of flathead fights.



> have caught my biggest flatheads in the daytime, a 50 and 40 -lb fish..So I doubt the lantern bothers them.


Jack

I think these guys were talking about using lanterns at night.


----------



## atrkyhntr

If I have one on at all I have it turned down to the lowest setting...
I do it more for me then the chance I may scare some away... I like to look at the stars and sit in the dark myself...
I can't believe someone would compare apples and oranges or bass and catfish LOL but to each his own I say... His point may be valid where and how he fishes but to me a large trophy catfish is tuffer to catch then a trophy bass but thats just me...


----------



## Rod&Reel

M.Magis said:


> I didn't realize it took skill to toss a spinnerbait at a stick.  Or better yet, just a bare shoreline.


I can tell you don't Bass fish or at least not very often.


----------



## Predator225

There is a certain time of year that i fish around the bridge at mosquito. i do everything i can to keep the crappiers from muscling in on me with their lanterns; and they will try to literally fish right on top of you. when the few that succeeded did seucced in the past (maybe 10 years ago) i never got a run for flatheads. coincidence? i think not. a certain partner of mine who will remain nameless (stinkbait) used to bringa lantern until i played golf with it (literally treated like a Titleist teed up and ready) when he wouldnt move it away from the water! must be the whole chef temperament thing.

JB


----------



## Stinkbait

All of us catters bass fish often enough---------WHEN WE NEED BAIT


----------



## flathunter

> I think these guys were talking about using lanterns at night.


I know that..But if the daytime sun dont scare them, I doubt a lantern will..I dont use a lantern anymore..But I used to catch lots of flatheads and I placed the lantern on the waters edge at the highest setting...If your bait is 50yds from shore in 20 feet of water, I doubt the glow from the lantern is getting there... I realize the glow from a lantern at night is unnatural, and might spook a fish if it's in shallow water and close to the lantern.


----------



## M.Magis

> I can tell you don't Bass fish or at least not very often.


As a matter of fact I've probably spent more time bass fishing that I have catfishing. Though, you've shown the extend of your knowledge on the subject. Anyone know the phrase that ends with "and remove all doubt"?


----------



## atrkyhntr

Same with me man I use to fish the OBTC Circuit years ago till I moved on to bigger and better fish LOL I like a challenge myself and trophy cats are the hardest of the two for me to catch...


----------



## Rod&Reel

lol you guys sure are easy to get going. All I can say is I find it so easy to catch catfish that I even catch them when bass and crappie fishing. And I hate it when I do. Thats 2 minutes of fighting and removing the hook that I will never get back (damn fish, stay off my line).


----------



## katfish

Flathead fishermen are patient laid back guys. We tolerate rude people.
But I for one have a limit.



> I don't catfish (to boring and reqiures no skill compaired to bass fishing),


I think I need to surf the bass forum to see your trophy bass.



> I used a lantarn all the time and never had a problem with not catching cats.


I will disagree with that statement till I see your trophy catfish.



> I can tell you don't Bass fish or at least not very often.


If we were desperate enough to bass fish we would at least be smart enough to post about it in the bass forum!



> All I can say is I find it so easy to catch catfish that I even catch them when bass and crappie fishing. And I hate it when I do. Thats 2 minutes of fighting and removing the hook that I will never get back (damn fish, stay off my line).


I will say I am impressed when you can hook and land catfish in 2 minutes. My imperession is that it takes you 20 minutes of squealing like a girl to unhook a catfish  


I am still gonna give you the benefit of the doubt and save the next post for you to show pix of your easy to catch catfish  

Then everyone here will know who talks the talk and who walks the walk  










Are we remembered by our words or by our deeds?










We are open minded so all you have to do is show us  










Have a  nice day


----------



## flathunter

I think Rod&Reel must be talking about dink channel cats in the 18inch and under size..Because I dont think flatheads 20-lbs and up are easy to catch.


----------



## misfit

there you go with thoselittle fish pictures again


----------



## atrkyhntr

hahahaa
Hey Robby you just made my whole weekend man THANKS!!!


----------



## BottomBouncer

I'm surprised all you guys took that catfishing comment so good. I held myself back........

If cattin' were that easy......then Doc, Kat and M.M. would need to work a lot harder to impress us......and everyone would be catfishing. 

Rod&Reel.......I think it is fair to say that many of us have held back comments about some of your posts


----------



## Thommes

Rod&Reel said:


> Only problem I can see with that bil-lite would be that it takes the expensive batterys. Well that and it looks like it just doesn't get all that bright, but I can't really tell from the pics. I don't catfish (to boring and reqiures no skill compaired to bass fishing), but did as a kid. I used a lantarn all the time and never had a problem with not catching cats.


We bought some of the bil lights. They are great. I am concerned about the batteries since it takes four. It says they last 1000s of hours... we'll see. 

We use a lantern for general lighting but the bil lights for removing hooks, tieing knots, etc.


----------



## Rod&Reel

BottomBouncer said:


> I'm surprised all you guys took that catfishing comment so good. I held myself back........
> 
> If cattin' were that easy......then Doc, Kat and M.M. would need to work a lot harder to impress us......and everyone would be catfishing.
> 
> Rod&Reel.......I think it is fair to say that many of us have held back comments about some of your posts


Good to see you can take a joke and not always take everything you read so serious. To be honest I don't really know that much about catfishing, I just wanted to see who I could get going. I don't like the taste of catfish and don't like fishing at night (I prefer to sleep). That would be why I don't fish for them. BUT as for the 2 minute fights. I haven't even caught any monsters like some of you show, but it does seem like most of the cats I have caught have a habit of swimming right at me and there for not putting up much of a fight. I can't say the same for the big ones. I aint never caught one seeing I don't aim for them.


----------



## eagleclaw

tcba1987 said:


> i fish with a good buddy of mine who absolutely hates it when i turn the lantern on at dark when we are catfishing. problem is i cant see worth a darn in the dark. the question i have is this ................do you think using a lantern scares away the big cats ??? he says it scares them off , that its like turning the sun on at night and it bothers them what do you all think ???


ignore your friend.. nothing wrong with using a lantern.. like you said how are you gonna see to bait your hook have vision like superman?


----------



## husky hooker

well my view....i used lanterns all my life and never caught anything worth talking about till an ol fisherman stopped and told me to get the lite out of the water,worked for me with aluminum foil on half the lens. on my boat i use strickly black lites with florecent line. you cant even compare a bass and cat fight lb for lb!!


----------



## Rod&Reel

husky hooker said:


> you cant even compare a bass and cat fight lb for lb!!


Now up until now on this thread I was just picking with the cat fisherman, but man you just nuts. Lb for LB a cat can't even come close to the fight the Smallmouth bass puts up. I aint no cater, but I have caught enough (not including the ones that swim right at me) to know that a smallie puts up alot more fight than a cat of the same size. If you caught a smallie as big as these monsters thats shown here, you would have to be tied down to land it.


----------



## shuvlhed1

Please stop talking. you have been 

owned

By Robby. Now go out and fish for the same fish I use for bait. Or, judging by your 400 some odd posts in 2 months, just stay inside and play on your computer.


----------



## husky hooker

man,i have to be strapped in on a 7 lber when im fishin the big ohio. just muscle fish!!!lol


----------



## bronzebackyac

I agree with you Rod and Reel. Don't let them give you chit. We all know that Pound for pound a smallie is tough to beat in fresh water. We all need to congratulate shuvlhead for using a species that is not stocked and is in severe danger for bait. Hey I wonder why the smallie fisheries are going down hill. Just because you are a diehard catfisherman, does not mean you can't admit that a smallie fights more pound for pound inch for inch. We will still allow you to use your screen name. I'll just assume you were joking


----------



## uglystick

nice pics katfish,we could use more pics and fishin tips and less bickerin on here


----------



## shuvlhed1

But they are largemouth (get bait from private ponds). Don't get them very often though.

Just thought I'd add this: I caught about a 17" smallmouth while bottom fishing a dead chub for channel cats one day. Felt like reeling in a stick on my catfish poles. At least a channel can put a small bend in the pole!

that pound for pound argument is a interesting one. I could make the point that a bluegill is pound for pound the strongest fighter. but it all comes back to this point - Pound for pound don't mean poo when you are comparing 2lb fish to 30lb fish.


----------



## rockbass

Now after reading this, I don't feel so dumb about saying to not put the light right on the water full blast.

For the record, I never said I hated a lantern, I just said I hate to have it on full blast shining right on the water and causing you to not be able to see very well in the dark. that is my beef with a lantern. 

My personal experience is that I have caught so many more larger fish without a lantern than with one. Channels included. All of my larger channels have been with out a lantern, or with the lantern way low and not shining on the water. This is why I like the clickers! I usually only use a lantern if I am alone so I can easily turn it on bright, or when I am fishing with a friend that is too stubborn to just use my rods with clickers and turn the lantern down


----------



## tcba1987

bring those rods with clickers , i'll use them !!!  but for the record i think whether you use a lantern or not is all a matter of personal preference. i dont think there is a right way or a wrong way with fishing. theres your way and my way. everyone is different !!!


----------



## rockbass

no I don't think there is a right way either.....I just say from my experience, turn it down and away from the water and see what kind of quality you catch more often.........Like I said, not my opinion just what I have learned over the last couple years  to some it may not make a difference, but I have better fishing success without it shining on the water......I am glad I am not the only one though.


----------

